# Adult Riding Lessons in the Ribble Valley



## Ariadne123 (12 September 2015)

Hello,

I should probably start by saying that I haven't been on the back of a horse for ten years, and I wasn't a particularly good rider before that!  

However, I'd really like to start riding again and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good school in or near the Ribble Valley for adult riding lessons.  I'd probably be happiest starting again as a total beginner; I feel like I don't remember anything and I am a wee bit nervous...


----------



## teacups (14 September 2015)

I got back into riding after a bigger break than that, and was just a basic rider before that too. I've really enjoyed taking it up again, and improving my riding, so can highly recommend it.
I'm east of the Pennines unfortunately, so no help on the riding school front, but this reply should bump your post up nicely so that maybe someone will see it who is of more use.


----------



## Mari (14 September 2015)

Wrea Green Equestrian Centre.  Elswick Riding School. Not exactly Ribble Valley but close.


----------



## Ariadne123 (19 September 2015)

Thank you, teacups and Mari!  Will take a look at the two you recommend, I don't mind travelling a bit


----------



## Olive001 (11 October 2015)

Moorview at darwen were very good with me as a re-learning adult,and have nice facilities and plenty of horses


----------



## Makemineacob (14 November 2015)

Old thread but I would recommend Ribby Hall. I went there after A serious accident and wanted to overcome massive confidence issues and they were amazing, really patient but pushy enough to get me going again! They have a lovely selection of steady neddies too (they have some of WHW's horses there -they're local to one of their rehoming centres) and they are lovely horses. 

I personally wouldn't go to wrea green, went for a good look around when I was looking for somewhere and it felt like a very run down place, wasn't impressed with standards and a tiny indoor arena (no outdoor or alternative to ride anywhere else).


----------

